

Ask HN: Any good new podcasts lately? - bemmu

Personal favorites below, please share yours.<p>1. Planet Money - Often excellent, always good.<p>2. Radiolab - Every episode is painstakingly produced, using all sorts of aural tricks to tie up various stories related to the theme of each episode.<p>3. The Skeptic's Guide to the Universe - group commentary about recent news especially dedicated to debunking homeopathy etc. But most of all I enjoy the segment at the end of each show "science or fiction", where the group is presented with three science news and they must guess which one is the fictional one.<p>4. The Moth - People telling their random stories on open mic. Quality better than you might expect, since not all end up on the podcast.
======
tomdeal
I like the "new" 5by5 podcast "Back to Work". It has some interesting
informations about how to be more productive and follows the opinion of seth
godin's linchpin, most of the tim. Additionally, the hosts are funny,
especially Merlin Mann, and the podcast is not too long.

------
martharotter
Build and Analyze (iOS): <http://5by5.tv/buildanalyze> and The Big Web Show
(Zeldman & guests): <http://5by5.tv/bigwebshow>

------
gspyrou
This Developer's life .

